# Chicago / S. Wisconsin to Hamburg 10/16/2010



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Anyone from the Chi-town or Southern Wisconsin area going to the upcoming Hamburg Pa Reptile show ......Oct 16 2010 ?

I'm trying to set up a frog relay to take somes frogs back up that way.

Gimme a shout if you can help us.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nobody?.........


----------

